# Hello :)



## -Jules- (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi. I have just registered with this forum tonight and have already found out some helpful facts. 

My family and I currently live in Germany, although we are British. We are considering a move to Portugal and two points so far that I don't seem to be clear on are importing a car and health. 

I understand there is an NHS system, a contributions option and private. My questions are if you are already a pensioner what health care are you entitled to please? And also can someone give me an idea of private healthcare costs per month?

Regarding the car, a friend who has moved over said we would not have to pay so much on import charges if we had the car for a minimum of a year before moving out. Could someone please set me straight?! 

Thanks very much. 

Jules.


----------



## -Jules- (Jan 8, 2011)

Ahhh! Please forget the car question - just read the thread which linked to the British Embassy!! 

Sorry about that....

Jules.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You would be entitled to exactly the same healthcare as a Portuguese pensioner. The main points, it costs around €2.30 to see your GP, medicines are subsidised to a point. A&E costs around €7.50 but if you don't register it will cost €75, you need a cartao de utente, you get one by registering at a doctors.


----------



## -Jules- (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for that. My mum and dad are living with us (both pensioners) and needed to know what to do  

When we moved to Germany I never thought of checking a forum for help! It really is a good site for information. Our move is dependent on a few factors, but fingers crossed they will all be sorted. We are planning to be around Porto - although looking at house prices perhaps on the outskirts!

Are there Expat communities that meet up?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Porto is a very busy city, more so than Lisbon, in my opinion. It can also be quite pricey. Just to warn you.


----------

